# Accessing audio lectures from Puritan Reformed Theo Sem?



## RamistThomist (Jul 6, 2013)

A friend of mine some years ago gave me Joel Beeke's audio course lectures on Medieval Church History. I went to PRTS website and looked for other similar offers. I couldn't find any. Is that option (e.g., to buy audio theology lectures) still available?


----------



## gkterry (Jul 6, 2013)

Removed - PM sent


----------

